# "The Beast" in action



## Robin (Jan 4, 2006)

Anyone catch this article on the gagging of Christian chaplains in the military?

http://www.washtimes.com/national/20051221-121224-6972r.htm

Government "persecuting" chaplains for using the name of Jesus.

--- Hmmmm, smelling sulphur.....

Robin


----------



## Scott (Jan 4, 2006)

I have been following this awhile. If you look at worldmag.com and search for chaplain you will find a few articles on the topic over the last year or two.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 4, 2006)

"Jesus doth offend"


----------

